# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  xin code chương trình mô phỏng máy ATM

## duonglongtrong

em đang xây dựng chương trình mô phỏng máy rút tiền atm nhưng rắc rối chút thuật toán,bác nào code của chương trình cho em xin tham khảo nhé. cảm ơn rất nhiều.#-o

----------


## ocean123

pascal nhá bạn.
một máy atm cần những thuật toán sau:
+ giao diện, phần lưu và xử lí password.
+ bài toán ngân hàng. 
+ bài toán cộng trừ và in ra số tiền còn lại trong thẻ.

chúc bạn thành công!

----------

